# I want to get in better shape.



## Friendo (May 23, 2011)

Hopefully i will.


----------



## Arnold (May 23, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Friendo* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Fit_Qtie (May 23, 2011)

Well, your in the right place... 
Lot's of great info here ! .. Welcome & good luck with your goals


----------



## jaxx34 (May 23, 2011)

Welcome,you can do it and we'll help!


----------



## Hawkins (May 23, 2011)

Friendo said:


> Hopefully i will.


 

Good luck.


----------



## heavylifting (May 23, 2011)

check out the diet section big part of fitness.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Warlord! (May 24, 2011)

Hey.


----------



## Dustdatarse (May 24, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Gena Marie (May 25, 2011)

Welcome to the board.  You came to the right place.  We offer a ton of wonderful info here


----------



## Juiced_Monkey (May 25, 2011)

Welcome .. Good luck with your goals !


----------



## luckyirishguy (May 25, 2011)

welcome to the forum the search button is ur friend


----------



## Quez82 (May 25, 2011)

hi


----------



## zok37 (May 25, 2011)

Hello Friendo, welcome to the forum


----------



## SusanFitness (May 25, 2011)

You must get better in shape in the inside and outside!There are many ways on how to do it but stick to the most effective.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 26, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Friendo (May 27, 2011)

Yes, thank you all for the warm wishes. This is nice of you. What's the most weight you've ever lost on a coin toss?


----------



## base01 (May 27, 2011)

great info to help on this site


----------



## Friendo (Jun 21, 2011)

Friendo said:


> Hopefully i will.




bump





Updates: yes, i have.


----------

